# Whats it worth? 54 Hawthorne



## Euroscoot (Dec 11, 2007)

I found this ad locally, I was wondering what you all thought on the value of this bike?

Rare-1954 Hawthorne(Montgomery Wards)men's vintage cruiser,this is a horn tank bike,single speed with coaster brake,26" white wall balloon tires,original Delta sealed beam headlight,original metal headbadge emblem,fenders and chainguard,front crash bars,springer saddle,parcel rack,kickstand,original paint and painted decals except for fenders and parcel rack,this is a great beach cruiser!Turns heads everytime i go for a cruise,good condition for the vintage,drives great for a bicycle over fifty years old,rear brake could use tune up or adjustment but it does work,this is a nice American made classic ride from the 50's thats fun to drive if you don't mind the attention you get,even has 1954 license plate,would make a great christmas gift for the vintage bicycle lover on your list,not many around like this


----------



## Euroscoot (Dec 11, 2007)

Just give me a ballpark figure, I need to make a move on it quickly

Thanks


----------



## Euroscoot (Dec 11, 2007)

he wants 450. 


Probobally to much eh?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 11, 2007)

if it had a springer it might be worth that


----------

